# HELP - I'm heartbroken!



## rwfoss (Feb 19, 2010)

I've posted some questions and pics about our new (and first) baby sulcata named Gus. Two nights during the week, I work very late hours so my wife has been getting Gus into his bath and then takes him into the yard for exercise. Yesterday, after bringing Gus in and putting him away, one of our cats got into the room where we keep Gus (not unusual), so she left the door open so as not to trap the cat in. A few minutes later, after she saw the cat had left the room, she went to shut the door. She happened to look in on Gus and he was gone. 

His enclosure is positioned on top of a dresser and has nothing near it that our cats can climb and get close to him. I've read that usually well behaved dogs and cats can be dangerous for torts. That is part of the reason I put his enclosure where I did. My stupidity did not take into account that he might be able to manage to climb and fall out. 

Since arriving home 13 hours ago, we have looked everywhere. We've sifted through every bit of his substrate to make sure he wasn't burrowed. We've moved and turned over sofas and chairs. We've pulled out all bookshelves. We've looked under and behind anywhere he could fit. Just in case, we checked the backyard (four times). It is a secured yard, so no way he could have gotten out to the front yard. 

I don't now if this has happened to anyone else. I am looking for suggestions as, like I put in the subject, I'm heartbroken. I blame myself for the placement of his enclosure, and my wife blames herself because she was the one watching him. I never realized how quickly I have become attached to him and am desperate to find him soon.


----------



## harris (Feb 19, 2010)

Never underestimate how high a cat can jump if it really wants something. Also you mentioned you looked outside. Can it get outside? You said your yard is enclosed, but also that your tortoise is a baby. It can't can't slip through anything? Other than that, keep looking throughout the house. Under the fridge, appliances...any place that might hold warmth.


----------



## fifthdawn (Feb 19, 2010)

How big is your tortoise and how big is your cat? How long exactly is "few minutes" after the cat left the door?

I've had my one of turtle jump out of its tank and run away 4 times. Every time it was close to where it fell and someplace dark. Depending on how high it fell, its probably too stress and hurt to go too far.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 19, 2010)

My son did the same thing with Taco last summer..."lost" her in the backyard after dark.

Keep looking and you will find him. Tortoises look for narrow close spaces where they can hide and be safe, so take his size into account and then look everywhere. 

You will find him, so hang in there and don't get discouraged (I was out of town so I was NOT generous to Anthony...I made him stay up till midnight searching with a flashlight, then he got up at 6:00 and started again. He finally got out a lawn chair and sat in the middle of the yard, where he could hear any sounds of movement in the foliage. FINALLY, at about 3:00 the next afternoon, he heard a rustle and caught movement out of the corner of his eye. Taco emerged from where she had dug herself into the dirt at the base of a bush under some ground cover. He was SO happy to be able to call me with the good news, AND be free again to do other things besides hunt for the tortoise!).


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 19, 2010)

The tort is the size of my palm. I honestly think it is too big for the cat to carry away. Plus we would have seen the cats messing with something. If the cat had jumped up there, it would have made a mess. There is no where for it to land except for inside the enclosure, so there would have been tracks and dirt moved everywhere. My gut was also telling me that he probably didn't go very far, but there are only so many place he can hide and we've searched that particular room top to bottom over and over.

As far as going outside, my wife was out there with him as he took a stroll for exercise. She brought him inside. I checked outside just out of the way off chance that she only thought she did. I think he's in the house somewhere, but for the life of me can't figure out where.



Stephanie Logan said:


> My son did the same thing with Taco last summer..."lost" her in the backyard after dark.
> 
> Keep looking and you will find him. Tortoises look for narrow close spaces where they can hide and be safe, so take his size into account and then look everywhere.
> 
> You will find him, so hang in there and don't get discouraged (I was out of town so I was NOT generous to Anthony...I made him stay up till midnight searching with a flashlight, then he got up at 6:00 and started again. He finally got out a lawn chair and sat in the middle of the yard, where he could hear any sounds of movement in the foliage. FINALLY, at about 3:00 the next afternoon, he heard a rustle and caught movement out of the corner of his eye. Taco emerged from where she had dug herself into the dirt at the base of a bush under some ground cover. He was SO happy to be able to call me with the good news, AND be free again to do other things besides hunt for the tortoise!).



That is encouraging!! Thanks! I've tired myself out looking, but maybe this is God's way of getting me to exercise more.


----------



## fifthdawn (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmm, thats odd, palm size is pretty big. At least big enough where it can't hide under a lot of things. And if your wife is pretty sure she bought it in, that eliminates the possibility that it is outside. I'm not sure how big the room is or what kind of stuff is in it, but I feel like theres an important piece of info that is missing. 

What is your floor? Carpet or wood? At that size, if your wife had just enter when the cat left, 2 things should have happened. You're wife should of heard the fall when she was away and the cat shoulda been in the room during the fall and nosy enough to see what fell.


----------



## harris (Feb 19, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> He was SO happy to be able to call me with the good news, AND be free again to do other things besides hunt for the tortoise!).




Ever see the movie Meet the Parents; when Fokker loses his future Father in Law's cat? I'm just sayin.......


----------



## terracolson (Feb 19, 2010)

My dog always sniff out my tortoises......
does your cat?
what about setting out his favorite food?
how about making a basking spot on the floor?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry  I'm rooting for you, team search and rescue!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow I'm so sorry but I think you will find him too. I like Terracolson's idea. My cat is always hearing my tort move around and usually looks in that direction. How about putting your cat in the room and watching to see if it hears Gus moving?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 19, 2010)

I totally understand the sinking feeling you have now. But you mustn't give up. You need to sit down and go over everything slowly in your head or even write it down because you are missing something. Possibly something like she absentmindedly put the tort in her jacket pocket. She said they had been outside together. See what I'm saying? Go over her actions step by step. When you are looking you need to be on your hands and knees so you are looking for him at the same level that he see's. Standing up you might not see that hole, that the tort see's. Cats are blamed for a lot that they are not guilty of. I have had cats all my life and tortoises for the end of those years and mostly cats ignore torts. I have one cat who loves the tortoises and she sleeps with them and she finds one that escaped but she is rare. Mostly cats don't care about tortoises. I am sorry that you are having to go thru this, but my suggestion is to go over your wife's actions step by step...not meaning any disrespect but if she forgot him outside would she fess up to you? Did you look in the cats litter box? 
I am sending positive thoughts your way...you are missing something very obvious. Please keep us posted...


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope ou find him and he is ok!
Put 1 lettuce in the corner of every room shut the door, go back at end of day see if any has been eaten! or a strawberry.. a treat, even in the garden do this

xxx


----------



## terracolson (Feb 19, 2010)

Kymiie said:


> I hope ou find him and he is ok!
> Put 1 lettuce in the corner of every room shut the door, go back at end of day see if any has been eaten! or a strawberry.. a treat, even in the garden do this
> 
> xxx



Good idea.. in all the rooms...


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 19, 2010)

terracolson said:


> Kymiie said:
> 
> 
> > I hope ou find him and he is ok!
> ...



Very good idea! I was wondering if that would something to do or not. Thanks!


----------



## harris (Feb 19, 2010)

Is your house 1 level? Well, even if it's not, shine a flashlight down the floor drain by your hot water tank / furnace if it's not covered. Do not give up.


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 19, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I totally understand the sinking feeling you have now. But you mustn't give up. You need to sit down and go over everything slowly in your head or even write it down because you are missing something. Possibly something like she absentmindedly put the tort in her jacket pocket. She said they had been outside together. See what I'm saying? Go over her actions step by step. When you are looking you need to be on your hands and knees so you are looking for him at the same level that he see's. Standing up you might not see that hole, that the tort see's. Cats are blamed for a lot that they are not guilty of. I have had cats all my life and tortoises for the end of those years and mostly cats ignore torts. I have one cat who loves the tortoises and she sleeps with them and she finds one that escaped but she is rare. Mostly cats don't care about tortoises. I am sorry that you are having to go thru this, but my suggestion is to go over your wife's actions step by step...not meaning any disrespect but if she forgot him outside would she fess up to you? Did you look in the cats litter box?
> I am sending positive thoughts your way...you are missing something very obvious. Please keep us posted...



Thanks! (No disrespect taken, BTW.) She does have a bad memory, but she isn't absent minded, if that makes sense. She clearly remembers going to the back wall, getting him, and bringing him and his bath bowl in. She says that she doesn't, however, remember putting him in his enclosure. But as she says, "Well, what else would I have done with him?" No jacket pockets to check - too warm in AZ! 

I also like what you said about the cats. I didn't want to mention that none of our cats have given two rips about Gus. I thought maybe that was odd cat behavior. We have two small terriers and one of them, again, could not care less. Our other guy, Millhouse, has a great nose on him. He was following Gus around in the yard, so we've been following him around everywhere to see if he picks up the scent. (He is the dog that played with our rabbit, rat, and kittens. He is gentle and seems to like little animals.) 

The room he is kept in is one of the guest rooms. We keep a lot of tarantulas and so that room is usually warmer than the rest of the house. It is carpeted, has two bookshelves (lines with tarantulas in Kritter Keepers), the dresser Gus was on, a sofa, and a small entertainment center with books and a TV. The rest of the house is tiled, so I am hoping any movement he makes will get picked up by one of our animals. 

Well, knowing that others have had torts vanish temporarily makes me feel better. Thanks for the help, everyone. I'll keep this posted...


----------



## franeich (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you check in the sofa. Is it cloes enough for him to fall on. Maybe he got deep into the sofa. Tip one side of it up and listen if you hear anything slide.


----------



## Shelly (Feb 19, 2010)

I think it's doubtful that a cat would have, or could have, removed the tort from his enclosure


----------



## Laura (Feb 19, 2010)

Is he stuck behind the dresser against teh wall? Under the couch? Can you lift it up? 
Is he still being soaked? Put in the wrong enclosure? Phone rang and got distracted??


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 19, 2010)

I checked on Nelson after work a few weeks ago and I could not find him anywhere in his enclosure. I asked my family if they had taken him out but they hadn't. I scooped up all the substrate and he wasn't buried.
I was about to start hyperventilating when I noticed a bump in the plastic liner that I have taped to the bottom and sides of his wooden enclosure. He had managed to pull the liner back and crawl between the wood and the plastic  without leaving a trace of where he pulled the liner back! Little devil.
Don't lose hope! He has to be there somewhere!

Where did she put his bath bowl after bringing him in?


----------



## terryo (Feb 19, 2010)

Everyone has given you great advice. You'll find him, I'm sure. Lay down on the floor with a flashlight. Put some food all around ...not in a dish...some water in a low bowl....good luck...sending prayers your way.


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 19, 2010)

Laura said:


> Is he stuck behind the dresser against teh wall? Under the couch? Can you lift it up?
> Is he still being soaked? Put in the wrong enclosure? Phone rang and got distracted??



That was one of my first thoughts, but no luck. I've tipped the sofa and checked underneath. I checked our bearded dragon's old and new enclosure (good suggestion, btw).


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 19, 2010)

Run your hand down on the side of your sofa between the cushions and the arm rest...and I hate to ask this...but I know terriers...could the one have eaten the tort? I have seen a lot too many of dog chewed tortoises, so I know that dogs eat tortoises. Is this possible in your situation?


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 19, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Run your hand down on the side of your sofa between the cushions and the arm rest...and I hate to ask this...but I know terriers...could the one have eaten the tort? I have seen a lot too many of dog chewed tortoises, so I know that dogs eat tortoises. Is this possible in your situation?



I don't want to sound too naive, but I don't think the dogs have gotten to him. They're both old and spend most of their day in the living room on the couch. We have also checked all of their "hiding" spots when they snag a bone or some other treat they are working on.

I've been all through the sofa for sure. I even ripped the covering off of the bottom to check the inside. The more we look, the more baffled we are. I do have dandelion leaves places throughout the house, so we'll be checking for bite marks in the morning. 

It's been just over 24 hours...


----------



## Floof (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you checked all the closets? In shoes, hanging jackets? Under/in/behind random items on the floor (of the closet)? I can't remember if it was asked already, but have you looked behind the dresser his table sits on? Under/in/behind the entertainment center you mentioned, and everything on/in it? Look EVERYWHERE, even places you don't think he would ever fit, places you don't think he could climb, and abstract little out-of-the-way places you wouldn't normally think of.

Watching the cats and dogs is an excellent idea! One of my hatchling corn snakes got loose in the middle of the night once.. The next morning, the dog found her and alerted me--before I even knew she was missing! Lol.

I haven't had to deal with missing four-legged things, but I've had my fair share of escaped snakes... It really is NOT fun. I hope he turns up soon!!!


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you put some food down in each room?
Is any eaten!

DONT GIVE UP!
I hear tortoises can live weeks wothout food!
there is still hope!

xx


----------



## terracolson (Feb 20, 2010)

Please update... i was thinking all night about this


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2010)

When you find him, you'll have a great story to tell. AND....... we all want to hear it.


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 20, 2010)

I really, really appreciate everyone's support. I'll be honest, I've done so much looking over the past 24+ hours that I was kind of giving up this morning. So thanks again.

I put dandelion leaves throughout the house before I went to bed, but no nibbles as of this morning. I'll be starting the hunt in the morning. 

I haven't done a lot of looking up, but I've heard they can climb. I've looked in all obvious places, but today I'm doing the "there's no way he's in there" searching. 

I am hoping to post that "Gus found" story soon. 

I'll keep you all posted.

Rick


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2010)

Just remember...get down on his level. Slither along the floor on your stomach and you'll see places that a small tortoise can get into that you can't see from standing or kneeling.


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Just remember...get down on his level. Slither along the floor on your stomach and you'll see places that a small tortoise can get into that you can't see from standing or kneeling.



Spoken from obvious experience!


----------



## franeich (Feb 20, 2010)

I think setting up a basking light in the room sounds like a good idea. Not sure who suggested it. What is your enclosure like that he can climb out?


----------



## terracolson (Feb 20, 2010)

I said the basking light... even place it outside....

Dont give up.. he doesnt want you to give up


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 20, 2010)

franeich said:


> I think setting up a basking light in the room sounds like a good idea. Not sure who suggested it. What is your enclosure like that he can climb out?



The enclosure was a 66 quart Rubbermaid storage container. It is long and shallow and is on wheels. I think is it used to store clothes under a bed. The sides are about 8 inches? I watched him trying to get out one day and he was so far from being able to reach the top that I didn't think anything of it. However, he could have gotten on top of his hide and walked along the side and the wall.

I went through everything in that one room - completely. Closet has no clothes, but a lot of critter supplies. I checked through every box, top to bottom. Behind everything in the closet. I looked through the trash can, on every shelf of the book shelves (pulled everything out), looked back behind and under furniture again (because can be moving around, obviously). There cannot be anyway he is still in his room. He has to have either walked out (which is more likely) or was assisted out by an animal.

Speaking of animals, none of them have been acting any differently. No curious looks into a corner or under anything. No sniffing around. Just sleeping. 

I have to believe that his shell was too tall to allow him to slip under doors, but even so, we've checked (and laid food out) in the spare room next to his room. The door to the garage was closed and it has a weather strip where he cannot get through, so he is not there for sure. 

I'll admit, my spirits are dwindling as 48 hours is approaching. I feel guilty every time I stop looking (out of either exhaustion or frustration). But, having dinner and then back to it...


----------



## chikken (Feb 20, 2010)

I keep checking this thread hoping there will be good news and a found tortoise! As someone who's experienced a hamster break out a time or two, I can understand the frustration... unfortunately, it seems like hamsters leave more of a trail of evidence (or at least make more noise) than a tortoise. Still, I'm keeping my fingers crossed and sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes i keep looking at this thread hoping for good news, then I refresh the page 
There is a guy on here ( cant remember his name) had a tortoise pinched, then few years later got him back!
I know its a different situation, but its hope and you have to keep looking, keep your head up and be strong, if i could I would come round and help XD

xx


----------



## terracolson (Feb 21, 2010)

yes I am waiting as well....


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 21, 2010)

Sunday morning, still no Gus. None of the food had been eaten that I've left out. 

I know that I should keep looking, but it's hard when you've looked under the same piece of furniture or through the same closet, etc., only to see nothing. I know he could be moving around, so looking in the same place is helpful. Just gets harder each time. I had also been thinking very recently about getting Gus a little friend, probably a Leopard tort, but am feeling to guilty to give it thought. 

What I might try to do this afternoon is make a video of the room and post a link to it here. That way people can see his set us and where he escaped from. 

Again, thanks for the positive comments and thoughts.


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear you haven't found Gus yet.  Have you tryed puting a basking area on the floor for awhile in the morning? I think that was a great idea. Is there any vents anywhere he could get in a heater vent? Wish we could help you look. Hopeing and praying he comes out soon.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 21, 2010)

Vents goo idea.. 

Have you moved the fridge?
looked under the oven?
water heater?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 21, 2010)

If you're Catholic, try Saint Anthony. He's never failed me, and has wrought many small miracles for our family. Once he brought back my beloved cat George two days after he'd been lost...


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 21, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> If you're Catholic, try Saint Anthony. He's never failed me, and has wrought many small miracles for our family. Once he brought back my beloved cat George two days after he'd been lost...



I'm not Catholic, but I just might try this!

Sorry i wasn't able to do a video today. I'll try tomorrow. Basking lights going up tonight.

I got home from time with family and my wife had a card and a little stuffed turtle for me!


----------



## terryo (Feb 21, 2010)

Your wife is so sweet.
I know what you're going through. I lost my Izzy (three toed) last summer outside and hopefully she's hibernating out there under all the snow. St. Anthony has helped me many times also, but this time I'm thinking maybe he's just keeping her safe....that's all I ask. Your's is inside, so you will have an easier time finding her. The only other thing I could think of is ......it's a biggie......move all the furniture to one side...then do the other side. Under your couch, do you have material? I was just thinking....we were missing a hamster, and we turned the couch over and he had made a whole in the material under the couch and crawled in there. Long shot....but at this point you should try anything you can think of. Still praying for you.


----------



## franeich (Feb 21, 2010)

My kids game fell into the couch. I had to cut away the material to get at it. could a tort squeeze into the couch?


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just don't understand how you can even think of giving up---Like Terry said, poor Izzy is outside. Your baby is in the house. How can you not still be tearing things apart looking for him?

Nigel managed to escape once. I even looked in my closets, though all the doors were shut tight, and I was frantic and teary until I found him.

If you stop looking, when you do find him, he'll be dead for sure.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 22, 2010)

I lost Mini once i let her out in the house whilst cleaning her enclosure, when i went to put her back i could not find her, then i remembered i had left the front door open i was in despair then we found her 3 hours later hiding under the TV cables as it was nice and warm from the power points, so dont despair you will find your little tort. Good luck


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 22, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> I just don't understand how you can even think of giving up---Like Terry said, poor Izzy is outside. Your baby is in the house. How can you not still be tearing things apart looking for him?
> 
> Nigel managed to escape once. I even looked in my closets, though all the doors were shut tight, and I was frantic and teary until I found him.
> 
> If you stop looking, when you do find him, he'll be dead for sure.



It's the frustration of looking through the same things, under the same things, behind the same things. Trust me, my heart is heavy anytime I'm not looking (like when I'm eating, trying to sleep, going to church, etc.). We haven't given up.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 22, 2010)

Again i look at this thread and cant seee what im waiting to see! Is gus definitly inside? or could he maybe have escaped outside?
xx


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 22, 2010)

Is it possible that he's outside?


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 22, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Is it possible that he's outside?



At this point, anything is possible. I don't believe he was left outside at all, but may have made his way out the back at some point. Pretty slim chance, but I'm not ruling anything out. Yesterday is the first day I did not look outside, and that was mostly because I was not home. We got some rain, but there are plenty of places he can escape to to hide the water, including a large covered patio. 

Food and heat lamps will continue tonight. The search time is limited not that I am back to work. (I live an hour away from home and work 10 hour days.) 

We are really hoping to post good news this week!!


----------



## Shelly (Feb 22, 2010)

rwfoss said:


> I live an hour away from home



????


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 22, 2010)

Shelly said:


> rwfoss said:
> 
> 
> > I live an hour away from home
> ...



Haha! I meant I work an hour away from home. (I was tired.)


----------



## terracolson (Feb 22, 2010)

no.... you meant you live at work, we know...


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 22, 2010)

Like some others have said ... check for heating Floor Vents. Also any other " low " cover. Check even under the dishwasher and fridge. Its amazing... how small of spot they can get in.. and most of the time .. get stuck themselfs because they cant back up .. once wedged in. Also on one note .. you mentioned a cat ??....Umm does the cat play fetch ? ..or hide the toy? .. Kitty could have snagged him.. just for play /... check where other favo spots kitty likes. 
:shy:The dog..... . if you have one .. and well a young tort... dosnt really have a chance... they are too " fragile and brittle" at first year. Best of luck and dont give up! ... I have lost a tort once for 6 months .. and it showed up!!!! I think I might invent a TORT GPS .. unit! < smile >.. Keep on LQQING!
regards, 
JD 
TortoiseCove.com


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 22, 2010)

Some advice, TIME TO GET MORE POEPLE INVOLVED!
Get your mates round, in laws, every one! (take shoes off, dont want to stand on him)
I bet he is looking for you to, and as you leave the bedroom to look in the kitchen he looks into the bedroom 


xxxxx


----------



## BethyB1022 (Feb 23, 2010)

I hope you find your little guy soon. I saw someone suggested under the stove, which is a very good idea if you haven't already. We once lost Bear (ferret) and we looked everywhere in the house for over 3 hours and couldn't imagine where he'd gone. Finally I went to get a pan out for dinner and I opened the drawer under the stove and there he was- taking a snooze. I have no idea how he got in there, but animals can get into places we haven't even thought of! 

I also had a hermit crab go rogue once. Six months later we found him (still alive and well) at the top of the closet in a bedroom all the way down the hall from where his cage was. We had checked there before, but as the time passed he had moved locations and we never even saw him as he went. So even if you've checked a place before make sure you keep looking because he may have moved. 

Good luck, I hope you find him soon!


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 23, 2010)

I love this forum. Words of encouragement help. Hearing that a tort was lost for 6 months and turned up is VERY uplifting, because I'm thinking that 108 hours into him being missing, we were running out of time. (Not that I'm relaxing one bit.) 

Our home in AZ doesn't have floor vents, so that's one place I don't have to look. I've used a flashlight to check under the stove. The space under that drawer is so small that I couldn't possibly imagine he could get in there, but I'm going to pretend I'm looking for a jellyfish at this point. 

I had to go straight from work to dinner with some visiting family. While I love spending time with them, I'm all the while thinking of Gus at home somewhere.



N2TORTS said:


> Like some others have said ... check for heating Floor Vents. Also any other " low " cover. Check even under the dishwasher and fridge. Its amazing... how small of spot they can get in.. and most of the time .. get stuck themselfs because they cant back up .. once wedged in. Also on one note .. you mentioned a cat ??....Umm does the cat play fetch ? ..or hide the toy? .. Kitty could have snagged him.. just for play /... check where other favo spots kitty likes.
> :shy:The dog..... . if you have one .. and well a young tort... dosnt really have a chance... they are too " fragile and brittle" at first year. Best of luck and dont give up! ... I have lost a tort once for 6 months .. and it showed up!!!! I think I might invent a TORT GPS .. unit! < smile >.. Keep on LQQING!
> regards,
> JD
> TortoiseCove.com



We had two cats and recently (because our hearts are bigger than our brains) we took in two cats that a friend thought they had found a home for but the people backed out. Those two cats are scared of our dogs and live in the den only. (Probably the farthest room from where Gus was, but searched top to bottom twice - with everything pulled out.) None of the cats have showed a bit of interest in him. One cat came by while I was giving Gus a bath and he sniffed, then started drinking the bath water. 

We have two small/medium dogs, with one that likes to play with small animals. (I do mean play.) However, we keep them separated as he is a dog, afterall. I know he has insticts. I have thought about the possibility that while loose in the house, Millhouse found him. Even with the worse case scenario, I would have found evidence. We keep checking the animals hiding placed just to be sure, including the litter boxes and in their crates. 

Thanks for the entry to this topic. Hearing "6 months" and everything was okay gives me more hope!


----------



## chadk (Feb 23, 2010)

Have you tried just laying down on the floor, maybe even press your ear to the floor, and just sit and listen for a while? You may hear scratching\digging sounds if it is stuck somewhere or just moving around.


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 23, 2010)

Have you tried dusting flour on the floor and then checking for tracks? You'll have a mess to clean up, but it might show something.....

Also, have you been checking poo? Bits of shell might show up if he was eaten.

I'm guessing the 6 mos thing was an older tort. Babies cannot go without food for long. How warm is it in your house? Cooler might be better at this point, because his metabolism is slowed with the lower temp. That will help him last longer.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 23, 2010)

what meg? baby powder? or flour? what kind of powder?


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 23, 2010)

Flour--don't use Baby-powder. I don't think it'd work well with a little tort since its scented. Didn't I say flour in my original post? Hrm. Gotta scroll back up and check.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 23, 2010)

MEG 90 thats a good idea, and I dont think a mess would be a problem as RWFOSS just want to find him and we have all got anything crossed!

xxx


----------



## fifthdawn (Feb 23, 2010)

From my experience, if it had fell the stress would trigger a response to just hide and stay tucked in for days.

Flour would only be effective if you litterally cover your entire house. The trouble of flouring and not having people or other pet step on it is too much trouble. Also keeping in mind it is less likely the tort would travel at night. I don't mean o bash on your idea, I just don't want to give him too much trouble given he's proud stressed enough


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2010)

Set up a light that shines on the floor during the day, making a hot spot for the tortoise to come to. Like fifthdawn said, they don't travel at night, so your best bet to find him is during the day, or early evening when he's scratching to make his hiding place more comfortable.


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 23, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> Have you tried dusting flour on the floor and then checking for tracks? You'll have a mess to clean up, but it might show something.....
> 
> Also, have you been checking poo? Bits of shell might show up if he was eaten.
> 
> I'm guessing the 6 mos thing was an older tort. Babies cannot go without food for long. How warm is it in your house? Cooler might be better at this point, because his metabolism is slowed with the lower temp. That will help him last longer.



Havent' thought of dusting the floor. Checking poo is actually something I've done, believe it or not. I keep checking, though. (Both dog and cat.)

That was one thing I've done well is keeping the temperature down. My wife thought maybe we should raise it to get him moving, but I thought about keeping it low (like we usually do) and slow him down. I do have heat lamps through the house for him.


----------



## franeich (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe powder just under the heat lamps so you can see if he has been there.


----------



## -ryan- (Feb 23, 2010)

Considering the temperature is down and he probably took a tumble, I would also bet that the little guy is tucked in somewhere. The question then is wear is this hiding spot? Tortoises are surprisingly good at hiding. One time I had my red foot running around my room while I was getting ready to go to work (he was scratching at walls of his enclosure which at the time was very small, so supervised wandering was allowed). Darned if I didn't go off to do something else and end up running straight to work, forgetting about the poor red foot who got the run of my room for the day.

Keep in mind, this is a tortoise that, at the time, was 10" and 6 pounds, yet it still took me a bit of time to find him in the room (he had found a hiding spot under a blanket). This was of course after I got the phone call from my parents asking "where's the big tortoise and why is his door open?" That was when I decided it was a good day to leave work early. I'm just glad I had left the door to the room open, because there's a flight of stairs just outside the bedroom door.

I wish you the best of luck, and I would say now is the time to really analyze the room/house and figure out any other spots at all that the tortoise could have ended up.


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 24, 2010)

-ryan- said:


> Considering the temperature is down and he probably took a tumble, I would also bet that the little guy is tucked in somewhere. The question then is wear is this hiding spot? Tortoises are surprisingly good at hiding. One time I had my red foot running around my room while I was getting ready to go to work (he was scratching at walls of his enclosure which at the time was very small, so supervised wandering was allowed). Darned if I didn't go off to do something else and end up running straight to work, forgetting about the poor red foot who got the run of my room for the day.
> 
> Keep in mind, this is a tortoise that, at the time, was 10" and 6 pounds, yet it still took me a bit of time to find him in the room (he had found a hiding spot under a blanket). This was of course after I got the phone call from my parents asking "where's the big tortoise and why is his door open?" That was when I decided it was a good day to leave work early. I'm just glad I had left the door to the room open, because there's a flight of stairs just outside the bedroom door.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck, and I would say now is the time to really analyze the room/house and figure out any other spots at all that the tortoise could have ended up.



Quick update for everyone, still no Gus. (You'll know when I find him.)

We've taken the advice of leaving heat lamps on during the day to keep a spot warm for him. We are getting ready for company, so not only is the house getting a thourough going over for cleaning purposes, we will have an extra pair of people keeping an eye out. (Although that is still a few weeks away and I'm sure hoping to find him by then.)

Ryan, it makes sense that he is cold and holed up some where in the house. That's the frustrating part, though - where? That is where my personal frustration comes in because I keep thinking, "How many places can there be?" When my wife told me he was missing, I was on the hour drive home last Thursday. I wasn't really panicked because I knew he had to be somewhere. Here we are closing in on one week missing, and I'm no closer to finding him. Anytime a cat or dog does ANYTHING than lay down and sleep, I'm watching to see where it goes and then look in that area. 

On an interesting side note, we are probably going to the breeder that owns Gus' mom and/or dad. He was given to me by a friend, but I didn't realize he came from a breeder (or former breeder) close to my home. Ever since getting Gus, I've been dying to interact with an adult sulcata. I've very excited, but will be sad not to have Gus to come home to (if he's still MIA).

Thanks again my TFF's - Tortoise Forum Friends!

Rick


----------



## franeich (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I would warm up the house so that he gets hungry and starts to look for food.


----------



## -ryan- (Feb 24, 2010)

I know the most frustrating thing is trying to find out where he may have gone. This is a bit different, but I think it applies for some of the same reasons. My fiancee was putting on some diamond earrings that I had gotten her and dropped one. She looked all over for it and could not find it anywhere. Months went by and she figured it was long gone, and then she had to take one of the dresser drawers out for some reason and there it was in the bottom of the dresser. Don't know how it got there, but it did, and it was absolutely the last place we thought it would be.

Granted this is a tortoise and not a ring, so that's a plus because it's much larger, but a negative because it has the capability to move and time is a big factor.

Good luck. Keep us posted on the outcome. I am always worried about the snake getting out, or the frog, or even the lizards, but I have never thought about the tortoises getting out and getting lost.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 25, 2010)

Everyday I will look at this post!
Each time if i see that gus is not found I will post good luck
So here is todays

*G*O*O*D* *L*U*C*K*


----------



## terracolson (Feb 25, 2010)

ok.. so i dont see an update, and i know your getting tired of looking and probably want to just move on...

Just another idea.... at night, turn down the heat in the house, but leave a central room, or one that you think is the easiest seen.. turn all the lights on, put a space heater on high and put in a very smelly food, maybe open a can of pumpkin, strawberrys what ever else has a strong odor he would like....

do this for a few nights... so if he is scared he can see it and smell it and decide its safe to go to....


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 25, 2010)

terracolson said:


> ok.. so i dont see an update, and i know your getting tired of looking and probably want to just move on...
> 
> Just another idea.... at night, turn down the heat in the house, but leave a central room, or one that you think is the easiest seen.. turn all the lights on, put a space heater on high and put in a very smelly food, maybe open a can of pumpkin, strawberrys what ever else has a strong odor he would like....
> 
> do this for a few nights... so if he is scared he can see it and smell it and decide its safe to go to....




I like this idea!



Kymiie said:


> Everyday I will look at this post!
> Each time if i see that gus is not found I will post good luck
> So here is todays
> 
> *G*O*O*D* *L*U*C*K*



Thanks! Today is a week.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 25, 2010)

I know this is morbid and it's too late to intervene if it's true, but is there any possibility Gus fell into the trash?

Am also continuing to pray to St. Anthony so you will find Gus...


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 25, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> I know this is morbid and it's too late to intervene if it's true, but is there any possibility Gus fell into the trash?
> 
> Am also continuing to pray to St. Anthony so you will find Gus...



There isn't a way for him to have falled into the main trash for the house. However, we looked through the little trash cans in all of the rooms prior to empyting. I got to sift through some gross stuff looking for him. 

Thank you Stephanie!


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 25, 2010)

During his fall could he have stuck on or against something on the way down and not made it to the floor? Maybe wedged in or against something. In-between the wall and dresser or in a drawer or anything else he could have landed on. Just a thought, still hoping and praying you will find him in time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 25, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> During his fall could he have stuck on or against something on the way down and not made it to the floor? Maybe wedged in or against something. In-between the wall and dresser or in a drawer or anything else he could have landed on. Just a thought, still hoping and praying you will find him in time.



This is really good thinking!!!


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 26, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> TortieGal said:
> 
> 
> > During his fall could he have stuck on or against something on the way down and not made it to the floor? Maybe wedged in or against something. In-between the wall and dresser or in a drawer or anything else he could have landed on. Just a thought, still hoping and praying you will find him in time.
> ...



It is good thinking. I actually thought, when my wife called me a week ago, that she had checked that. I called her back on my way home and had her pull the dresser out from the wall, but nothing. Even though the drawers were closed, I looked through them anyway. Doing another BIG search after work since the weekend is here. Immediately after work, I am going to a co-workers hours to see her adult Leopard tort and feed her strawberries. If the rain stays away, I will be visiting Gus' mom tomorrow.

So here is the morbid question I don't want to ask. With Gus being a year (or less), how long can he last without food? None of the food I've left out for him has been eaten.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 26, 2010)

*G*O*O*D* *L*U*C*K*

Although I cant answer your question, I have another question following yours, your probably thinking it TBH!
I do mean to be nasty & please dont be offended, but how much longer do we keep praying for Gus to show up?
When is the time to give up?

If I lived near you I would sleep outside for you and help look for him! But unfortunatly I dont, I think about him everyday, and I do keep praying, Crush is trying to think of his best hiding places 

At least you have Gus' mom to see, that will make you a little happier, maybe the owner of Gus' mum will know? Maybe he missed him mom and went back?

xxxx


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 26, 2010)

Kymiie said:


> *G*O*O*D* *L*U*C*K*
> 
> Although I cant answer your question, I have another question following yours, your probably thinking it TBH!
> I do mean to be nasty & please dont be offended, but how much longer do we keep praying for Gus to show up?
> ...



 No offense at all. I understand the question and hate asking it myself. If he is inside like we think, he hasn't had anything to eat or drink (that we have noticed) in a week. Granted, he may be colder than normal IF he is in another part of the house. The room he was being kept is always warmer in the winter because of our other critters. If he is colder, I know he "slows down," which might extend his time. 

The problem is that, logically, I cannot be ripping the house apart forever. At the same time, I'll never forgive myself if I give up once their is still hope. (This is part of the reason I'm visiting some torts this weekend - I miss interacting with Gus and really want that!)


----------



## Nay (Feb 26, 2010)

Heres another amazing missing pet story to keep your hopes up.
My son was given a king snake a number of years ago and we didn't know to get any kind of clips for the top of the aquarium. One night he went to get Combo and he was MIA. I spend so much time and energy looking for that snake. I slowly went through all the storage boxes and repacked everything in closing tupperware. We went through all our linens because a snake can go anywhere!! After a month or 2 I then figured I was going to find a yukey body somewhere. Yes I know snakes can go a time without food also, but it just seems so improvable, This was November when we lost him, my sons room is on the second floor. 
Welllll one day in March my son was outside playing on a rock wall we have running up the center of our field. He said Mom, I think I found Combo. I said 'oh yeah right' He reached into the rocks and pulled out a very healthy black and white king snake. We live in New England, our winters are fierce. We have not a clue of how he got there, although we do have pet door. The chances of finding that snake alive was beyond me. and the fact that he was just at that place on the rocks, just amazes me.
We have since that lost Combo one more time. (When my son stepped away while he was being fed) He turned up in a corner of a drawer of my bureau. 
Do not give up. you just never know.
Good luck 
Na


----------



## chpete79 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a lost pet story as well. I always wanted a puppy when I was a kid. I would ask for a dog all the time and strays would "follow me home". Anyways my parents took this as meaning I wanted a hampster. My Grandmother would pet-sit for me when we were out of town. Timmy the hampster was a master escape artist and I warned my grandma of this. Well regardless of the warning he escaped. My Grandmother felt horrible and dug through 50 years of acquired junk with no luck. On the fourth day she went down to the basement to do some laundry. She was about halfway done filling the washer when she spotted the little furball alive and well. Lucky she didn't dump the whole laundry basket in!

I think about your predicament every day as well, and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been watching this thread since the beginning, but had nothing to add. The search seems to have been pretty thorough and they don't just disappear. Does any one else suspect possible foul play? How many humans had access to that room? Any service people over lately? Any kidlets that might have been a little mischievous? I could totally see my three year old making the little tortoise disappear and then knowing nothing about it. I would hope this is not the case, but is it a possibility?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 27, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> I've been watching this thread since the beginning, but had nothing to add. The search seems to have been pretty thorough and they don't just disappear. Does any one else suspect possible foul play? How many humans had access to that room? Any service people over lately? Any kidlets that might have been a little mischievous? I could totally see my three year old making the little tortoise disappear and then knowing nothing about it. I would hope this is not the case, but is it a possibility?



I was thinking of that too.


----------



## kimmikins (Feb 27, 2010)

i so hope you find him  i look everyday for a happy post  maybe a few more days and think about buying another.. would ease your pain of being tortless.. then if you find the illusive torty then you have book ends  xxx i am not being heartless about the first one but i wouldnt cope with the empty space


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 27, 2010)

*G*O*O*D* *L*U*C*K*

How did your visit with Gus' mom go? (Thats if you have been yet)
Did she have anything to say?

xxxx


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 27, 2010)

Please forgive me for hi-jacking this post, but this is the only time that RachelK has posted...

Hi RachelK:







to the forum!!


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 27, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> I've been watching this thread since the beginning, but had nothing to add. The search seems to have been pretty thorough and they don't just disappear. Does any one else suspect possible foul play? How many humans had access to that room? Any service people over lately? Any kidlets that might have been a little mischievous? I could totally see my three year old making the little tortoise disappear and then knowing nothing about it. I would hope this is not the case, but is it a possibility?



I would almost hope that were the case. No service people have been in the house. No kids of our own, and none have been to the house since way before we got Gus.



kimmikins said:


> i so hope you find him  i look everyday for a happy post  maybe a few more days and think about buying another.. would ease your pain of being tortless.. then if you find the illusive torty then you have book ends  xxx i am not being heartless about the first one but i wouldnt cope with the empty space



I have actually been thinking about that. Getting Gus unlocked my love of turtles/tortoises that I had as a kid. I VERY MUCH want to get another tort. I was hoping to get Gus a friend anyway. Just a matter of not breaking the bank. I did see someone selling Leopard babies for $90. Was actually trying to work a trade for some of our tarantulas with a couple of local shops (that know what they're doing), but no luck today.



Kymiie said:


> *G*O*O*D* *L*U*C*K*
> 
> How did your visit with Gus' mom go? (Thats if you have been yet)
> Did she have anything to say?
> ...



I offered her some strawberries as a peace offering. Then she got into some weeds. We saw six BIG females and all of the males were hiding.


----------



## kimmikins (Feb 27, 2010)

ha ha awesome pics.. the second pic is quite scarey lol


----------



## terryo (Feb 27, 2010)

What great pictures. I know the photographer is what makes a picture good, but that must be a great camera too.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 28, 2010)

I know its not the point here, but look at that cat in the 1st picture 

xx


----------



## rwfoss (Feb 28, 2010)

Kymiie said:


> I know its not the point here, but look at that cat in the 1st picture
> 
> xx



That is Charlie. He only has one eye, but was very friendly and helps keeps mice away from this guy's property.


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 28, 2010)

Great pictures! I love that second one two, would be a perfect calander picture.


----------



## sammi (Mar 2, 2010)

Any new news about the lost little one?


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 2, 2010)

Good Luck!

xx


----------



## rwfoss (Mar 2, 2010)

No, nothing new.


----------



## ecuaman2000 (Mar 2, 2010)

I really hope you find him!


----------



## brianfurtado (Mar 2, 2010)

Any open duct work (floor registers or cold air return registers) that he may have fallen in?


----------



## rwfoss (Mar 3, 2010)

brianfurtado said:


> Any open duct work (floor registers or cold air return registers) that he may have fallen in?



No, our home has no floor registers. No open duct work either.


----------



## sammi (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you moved all the furniture around?


----------



## andrew71888 (Mar 3, 2010)

Have u moved the furniture? Is there any holes for him to get out of the room?


----------



## rwfoss (Mar 3, 2010)

sammi said:


> Have you moved all the furniture around?



At least once. We're having to move the same stuff again in the continued search.


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Mar 4, 2010)

This may seem extreme but pretend you're moving and slowly and carefully look through everything and put in a box and move it outside...including furniture. When the house is empty, search through every nook and cranny. If he doesn't show up by then, he's not in the house. :/ I had to do this to find a missing rat once. It wasn't good news when I found him but at least I got some closer. good luck i hope you find the poor little guy.


----------



## franeich (Mar 4, 2010)

That is a great idea. It might seem extreme but you will get it done and then you can stop the inside search if you dont find him.


----------



## sammi (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a dream last night that you found the little guy =[


----------



## rwfoss (Mar 4, 2010)

RascalDesertTort said:


> This may seem extreme but pretend you're moving and slowly and carefully look through everything and put in a box and move it outside...including furniture. When the house is empty, search through every nook and cranny. If he doesn't show up by then, he's not in the house. :/ I had to do this to find a missing rat once. It wasn't good news when I found him but at least I got some closer. good luck i hope you find the poor little guy.



That is a good idea! We have done this on a smaller scale in the room he was housed in. Everything on the floor was picked up, looked through (if possible) and put into a box. Trash bag emptied, gone through, re-bagged, and put outside. Moved furniture, flipped furniture, searched furniture, etc. 

My search method through the rest of the house is piece by piece. Start in one corner of the room and move along a wall. Everything removed from the floor and furniture moved, then put back. Move to the next wall and do the same, etc. 

Sigh...


----------



## brianfurtado (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe try getting someone completely new and unaware of the situation in there to look. A fresh set of eyes and persepctivr might help. If you hover over them and say things like "Nah I tried there" then that's good because that person is truly searching without the subconscious process of elimination and reasoning we tend to develop in these cases. This has worked for me where Ive asked someone else to help me and I want to tell them not to bother in certain areas or that I've already checked in others only to find out I was wrong. Anything at this point right?


----------



## rwfoss (Mar 6, 2010)

Although my happiness today could only be improved upon by Gus turning up, it is a happy day none-the-less. I went to a reputable reptile shop about an hour from home and brought in some of my tarantulas to trade. They had this sulcata that they think is about a year and a half. It has some pyramiding, but I'm hoping to curb that. Yes, I took her home this afternoon!! I just got done converting a bookcase into a home for her. (They think it is probably female.) We took her to the park by our house right after I got home, as some friends were having a picnic. She was a hit, and enjoyed a strawberry and piece of apple.

I would love thoughts on her pyramiding, as obviously I don't have experience with this. So here are some pictures. Let's hope this inspires Gus to come out of hiding and meet his sister!


----------



## brianfurtado (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm glad for you! She is super sweet. I'll level with you... I am NOT a religious person AT ALL. But the other day, I did say a little prayer to both St. Anthony and St. Jude (yup, grew up Catholic)... Godspeed Gus!


----------



## Tom (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new baby! I love pics of tortoises on grass and in the sun. Its just how things ought to be. Heartwarming. Thanks for making my rainy day better.

You know to keep the fruit down to a minimum, right? A little once in a while is not going to kill them, its just not so good as a regular part of their diet. Ten of us will probably jump you for that.


----------



## rwfoss (Mar 6, 2010)

brianfurtado said:


> I'm glad for you! She is super sweet. I'll level with you... I am NOT a religious person AT ALL. But the other day, I did say a little prayer to both St. Anthony and St. Jude (yup, grew up Catholic)... Godspeed Gus!



Thanks, I appreciate that!



Roachman26 said:


> Congrats on the new baby! I love pics of tortoises on grass and in the sun. Its just how things ought to be. Heartwarming. Thanks for making my rainy day better.
> 
> You know to keep the fruit down to a minimum, right? A little once in a while is not going to kill them, its just not so good as a regular part of their diet. Ten of us will probably jump you for that.



No problem - I can take the jumping! I do appreciate feedback, though. I do know it is a rare treat. With today being a special day for me, I wanted it to be special for her to. She only ate half of one strawberry and a few bites from the apple. Too busy meeting new people. (She is in her new home being left alone to adjust.)


----------



## TortieGal (Mar 6, 2010)

She is so cute! Congradulations, now Gus will come home and you will have two! Let us know what you name her.


----------



## rwfoss (Mar 6, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> She is so cute! Congradulations, now Gus will come home and you will have two! Let us know what you name her.



Sorry, it's Petunia!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, I love Petunia! It's one of my favorite terms of endearment for children, "Let me help you with that, Petunia!" 

Well, I hate to break it to you, but with those dark alluring eyes and the come-hither green lipstick, I should think Gus will be hurrying home to meet the new babe on the block, the cutie on the corner, the doll next door! 

Just my humble opinion, of course. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new sully 

It has been three weeks and a day since Gus disappeared. Pretty soon you might just have to follow the smell. 

There has to be something you missed----how can he be gone in an enclosed house this long? Its not like a rodent, or gecko that can climb walls and furniture---He's a ground dweller.


----------



## chadk (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute new tort!

But you won't know the gender for quite a few years...


----------



## TortieGal (Mar 6, 2010)

Great Name! I love it. It looks like Gus may have made it outside.


----------



## franeich (Mar 6, 2010)

I bet one of the dogs carried gus outside. Gus is running around free and happy. You will find him in your yard when he is too big to miss.


----------



## Nay (Mar 6, 2010)

Just one more thought on Gus. Did you check shoes??Boots, maybe someone mentioned it already I didn't read all 8 pages. I once had a hamster that lived in one of my riding boots for a month, could Gus have fallen in one?
Nice new tort though!!
Na


----------



## rwfoss (Mar 6, 2010)

Nay said:


> Just one more thought on Gus. Did you check shoes??Boots, maybe someone mentioned it already I didn't read all 8 pages. I once had a hamster that lived in one of my riding boots for a month, could Gus have fallen in one?
> Nice new tort though!!
> Na



Yeah, all shoes are checked pretty regularly. No luck...yet.


----------



## fifthdawn (Mar 6, 2010)

Just curious, how big and enclosed is your yard?

Well, its been quite some time now. I think now we should pray that it is actually outside all along.


----------



## rwfoss (Mar 7, 2010)

fifthdawn said:


> Just curious, how big and enclosed is your yard?
> 
> Well, its been quite some time now. I think now we should pray that it is actually outside all along.



I don't know the exact dimensions of the yard. Standard planned community yard. Block wall all the way around with one gate entrance. The underside of the gate has been stuffed with rocks to keep the cats and dogs from digging out. There is a chance that he is buried himself somewhere out there in the back. We do have a lot of vegetation (including some nice dandelion weeds). I go outside and look for him everyday. As it starts to warm up out here in AZ, I'm hoping he will be visible one of these days.


----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2010)

There is no reason to give up hope.They can live for months without food, especially since its cooler outside of his environment. I've heard stories of them surviving over winter outside too. Unless someone removed him from your property, he'll turn up somewhere.


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 7, 2010)

Id say look outside, get some gardening gloves, and dig him up with your hands!
I think now we know he is definitly outside!
I would spen a day digging up all the mud, looking for a dig hole etc!

You will find him, and he will still be alive as he has ate plants  xx


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2010)

I've told this story before on the forum, but because there's a chance your tortoise might have ended up outside, I'll tell it again:

I received a phone call from a lady who was hired to clean up the yard of the house next door to her. The house had been vacant for 3 years. When she was chopping down the tall weeds in the back yard she found a soft ball-sized sulcata back there. He had been outside for three winters. The winter nights here in the Fresno area are usually right around 32 degrees every night. The days are usually in the 40's sometimes in the 50's. We figured the little guy had dug a burrow under the cement foundation of the house. 

This little tortoise couldn't have been more than a couple years old when he was left out there. And he's about 90lbs today! There's hope for you.


----------



## Floof (Mar 7, 2010)

rwfoss said:


> I don't know the exact dimensions of the yard. Standard planned community yard. Block wall all the way around with one gate entrance. The underside of the gate has been stuffed with rocks to keep the cats and dogs from digging out. There is a chance that he is buried himself somewhere out there in the back. We do have a lot of vegetation (including some nice dandelion weeds). I go outside and look for him everyday. As it starts to warm up out here in AZ, I'm hoping he will be visible one of these days.



What about looking at the plants around the yard when you go looking for him? I've noticed tortoises leave some pretty identifiable bite marks in their food... Maybe you can "track" him by seeing if any of your yard's dandelions, etc have been chewed on?

Good luck!!


----------



## sammi (Mar 7, 2010)

I keep checking back..still wishing you luck that the little guy finds his way home!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 7, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I've told this story before on the forum, but because there's a chance your tortoise might have ended up outside, I'll tell it again:
> 
> I received a phone call from a lady who was hired to clean up the yard of the house next door to her. The house had been vacant for 3 years. When she was chopping down the tall weeds in the back yard she found a soft ball-sized sulcata back there. He had been outside for three winters. The winter nights here in the Fresno area are usually right around 32 degrees every night. The days are usually in the 40's sometimes in the 50's. We figured the little guy had dug a burrow under the cement foundation of the house.
> 
> This little tortoise couldn't have been more than a couple years old when he was left out there. And he's about 90lbs today! There's hope for you.



Awww! Was this Dudley?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Awww! Was this Dudley?



No. I adopted the baby out to someone I know and she named him Lucky. I see him occasionally and you'd never know he was a wild tortoise for three years.


----------



## reptylefreek (Mar 7, 2010)

I had a bearded dragon live outside in seattle's fall weather for two weeks! Through two hail storms and lots of rain. She dug herself a little hide right next to the foundation of the house. She looked kinda wild after we found her but she was healthy as ever... I have faith you'll find him


----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Awww! Was this Dudley?
> ...



How was his level of pyramiding?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> How was his level of pyramiding?



It wasn't bad, however he wasn't smooth.


----------



## franeich (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you given up?


----------



## rwfoss (Mar 11, 2010)

franeich said:


> Have you given up?



No, not at all. Sorry I haven't updated anything. The post about one of the dogs possibly carrying Gus outside is making a lot of sense to us. We have had rain, so some searching was haulted. We going into another big cleaning overdrive this weekend. Cleaning means searching. I plan on being in the backyard when I can this weekend, plus we have family coming Saturday, so we will be have an extra pair of eyes.


----------



## samstar (Mar 12, 2010)

rwfoss said:


> franeich said:
> 
> 
> > Have you given up?
> ...



Dogs sometimes like to hide their price possesions so maybe he dug up and hid your tort? Just my guess..


----------



## terracolson (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I thought of this today.... I see you have a new one in the house... He will show up some time.. and he will be just fine.. I still have faith..


----------



## Shelly (Apr 22, 2010)

Seriously?


----------



## terracolson (Apr 22, 2010)

Seriously what?


----------



## rwfoss (Apr 23, 2010)

You know, we heard that someone in the neighborhood saw a tortoise in their front yard, but they didn't pick it up. My first reaction was...GUS! So we're waiting to get a return phone call so I can get the exact address and start looking. They said the tort was as big as their hand, so Carla doesn't think it's Gus. My thinking was...whose hand? I have big hands, and he was half my hand in size. He may have grown a little too. 

So, I'm still hoping and praying and looking!!


----------



## snakegrl (Apr 23, 2010)

I had that happen once. I was letting mine walk around our living room went to answer the phone; 1 min. and "poof" gone. Found him 2 days later sleeping in my tennise shoe in my closet. They are very good at hiding. Lord help you find it!!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 24, 2010)

rwfoss said:


> You know, we heard that someone in the neighborhood saw a tortoise in their front yard, but they didn't pick it up. My first reaction was...GUS! So we're waiting to get a return phone call so I can get the exact address and start looking. They said the tort was as big as their hand, so Carla doesn't think it's Gus. My thinking was...whose hand? I have big hands, and he was half my hand in size. He may have grown a little too.
> 
> So, I'm still hoping and praying and looking!!



What great news! I just read through the whole post. What a sad story, but I hope everything ends up well! I hope that's Gus  and congrats on the other tort!


----------



## Gus (Apr 26, 2010)

I really hope you found my buddy Gus 



rwfoss said:


> You know, we heard that someone in the neighborhood saw a tortoise in their front yard, but they didn't pick it up. My first reaction was...GUS! So we're waiting to get a return phone call so I can get the exact address and start looking. They said the tort was as big as their hand, so Carla doesn't think it's Gus. My thinking was...whose hand? I have big hands, and he was half my hand in size. He may have grown a little too.
> 
> So, I'm still hoping and praying and looking!!


----------



## Stazz (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh my golly, Im so sorry to hear this ! I really will pray hard for you that you find your tort baby, cannot imagine what you're going through !!!
I really hope he's found ! Keep you chin up.

I know this may sound horrid....but I think its best to check your dogs poop...in case....I hope its NOT the case, and hope Gus has just gone out on the town and will be home with you in no time !


----------

